# New high tech centre in Auckland for overseas business investors



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Overseas investors wishing to work with business in New Zealand will be able to do so more easily through a world class facility that is being built in Auckland. The Wynyard Quarter Innovation Precinct will house business incubators, research and development institutions and business development providers, said Science and Innovation Minister Wayne Mapp and Auckland [...]

Click to read the full news article: New high tech centre in Auckland for overseas business investors...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

